# Period when taking buserelin



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

I started buserelin on day 21 and my period came on Friday lunch time and by Sunday i have not had any bleed since.  My period are never heavy but i do bleed for about 2 days then brown spotting for a couple of days afterwards.

I am now worrying when i go for my scan in the 12th my lining will not be thin enough for the next stage.  Is it normal for the drugs to affect your bleed and will my lining be thin? 

Xxx


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry maggie01 I don't know the answers to your questions.

I am doing a FET and started DR on day 21 which was last Wednesday - can I ask how long after taking the buserelin did you get your bleed?

Regards
BabyR


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Maggie they will probably do one of two things, either increase your dose and see if you bleed more, or, make you d/r for longer until you get a further bleed in a few weeks. Both of these things have happened to me when d'ring, first time as my lining was too thick and second time because I had a stray follicle and a slightly too thick lining. You will get there eventually though.   I think they need the lining to be under 5mm to consider you downregged.


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying.

I got my bleed on cd32 which is normal for me so no later than normal.

I did have a wee bleed today so maybe still chance for it to get thinner.

Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Maggie

I used buserelin for both my IVF cycles but both were fresh cycles so not sure if this is the same as FET? anyway the nurse told me that the bleed could be different to normal ie it could be heavier/lighter/longer/shorter than normal.

hope its all ok when you have your scan

Nicxx


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I think your bleed will be lighter because it is a withdrawal bleed because the bureselin will haev stopped you ovulating.


----------

